
FreeBSD Gains KTLS Support - drewg123
https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base?view=revision&revision=351522
======
drewg123
This is the upstreamed version of the code that Netflix uses on its Open
Connect CDN. In addition to software crypto, it also has support for inline
hardware TLS offload (eg, where the NIC encrypts the stream as it is sent).

